# He's learning to demand lol



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

Alright, so I am having an issue here. I need some advice!

Comet has started being more vocal with us when he wants out of his cage. We let him out for at least an hour a day. We play with him, and let him sit/climb around our desk while we are on our computers. But now he has taken to chirping really loudly when he wants out! 

I have read that they need to learn that making noise won't get them what they want, but it breaks my heart not to let him out when he wants out, you know? I will look at him and he will start pacing back and forth and chirp really loudly. I hate to just ignore him, but is that what is best? I don't want to train him the wrong way...


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

Oops and I just realized that I posted this in the wrong forum! I don't know how to delete it, so can it be moved? I am sorry!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK I moved it...as to ignoring him, you only have to ignore him til he's quiet. Once he's quiet you can let him out and give him a treat for being so good. Doing this consistently will help to train him.


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok great! I will try that. Thank you!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Daisy does that too. When I am in the room, she walks back and forth, chirping really loudly.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

I let my bird out most of the day when I'm home so she is never really in her cage unless she goes in there to eat but lately she has been moody so when she bites me I put her in there and then she will start to do the same thing, pacing back and forth and chirping really loudly, and I feel the same way. So I wait a few minutes and then let her out cause I just hate her to be in there, and acting crazy. I just feel terrible, but I usually just take her out but I will have to try waiting until she calms down to take her out I have realized that I might be teaching her some bad habits but I havent really had her very long so hopefully its not to late. Hope it works for you.


----------



## HurricaneKatt (Nov 20, 2010)

smays810 said:


> I let my bird out most of the day when I'm home so she is never really in her cage unless she goes in there to eat but lately she has been moody so when she bites me I put her in there and then she will start to do the same thing, pacing back and forth and chirping really loudly, and I feel the same way. So I wait a few minutes and then let her out cause I just hate her to be in there, and acting crazy. I just feel terrible, but I usually just take her out but I will have to try waiting until she calms down to take her out I have realized that I might be teaching her some bad habits but I havent really had her very long so hopefully its not to late. Hope it works for you.


Feel free to correct me if I am wrong here, but training is pretty basic across the board with all animals.

In ferrets, chinchillas, dogs, and even other animals (I honestly don't see this being too different in birds, it's the same concept) you _Never _want to use their cage for a time-out spot. The animals' cage should be a place where they feel safe and comfortable. If you are using the cage as a punishment, then when you put her in there of course she will feel flustered and upset and want out - and then when you later put her in there to sleep/eat or just to have her caged, she will think she is being punished because cage=punishment. If you want to do time-outs, a separate enclosure should be used - not their home cage. With ferrets for example you can use a small carrier with _nothing _in it - no bedding, toys, or food, the more boring it is the better this is time-out after all. When you put them in their home-cage offer treats and verbal rewards upon going back in and occasionally walk by and praise them - build positive associations with the cage, not the other way around. 
If the bird chirps and you take it out, you are rewarding bad behavior and it can be difficult to undo. The bird just learned "if I make this nose, I get to come out." Action = result. If you don't want the bird to do that you MUST ignore it. Take a ferret for example, they will bang against the cage bars (knocking toys into it, biting the cage, etc) to say GIVE ME ATTENTION. If you acknowledge that in ANY way, they are being rewarded. Even if you yell No, stop, or shut up it doesn't matter. *Animals are perpetual 2 year olds - any attention, even negative attention, is better than none at all.* By _completely _ignoring the behavior (perhaps even leave the room) you teach them that they can cage rattle and squak and bark and tantrum and whatever else all they want, but they are not going to get a response. If you respond by taking them out, talking to them, scolding them, giving them a treat/toy, etc, you are simply reinforcing the behavior.


----------

